# Sweet corn



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

With sweet corn season coming up what is your most damaging critter? And what do you do to protect your field of sweet corn?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It's a toss up between deer, raccoons, and town folk as to who takes the most. The solution? We quit planting any....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You mean its not ok to walk into a field and help yourself? My coworker caught my neighbor doing that. He would walk across the street, go between the houses to the field out back. He would pick all that he could carry and head for home...


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Way back in my misspent youth we would load a pickup full of field corn then get a couple paper grocery bags full of nice sweet corn go into the city and find a market, go in talk to the manager tell them we had a pickup full of sweet corn we needed to sell in a hurry and show him the bags of sweet corn well his eyes got big as saucers and he figured he was going to stick it to a couple of country hick boys who didn't know any better...joke was on him as he got stuck with a bunch tough eating field corn and we got cash to go drinking with lol As I said I had a misspent youth.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Squirrel's here...... shoot one and 2 more take it's place, they can destroy a stalk quick....


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Mexicans--They pick it all before we can steal it! Literally thousands of acres of sweet corn real close to home here.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I let my cousin grow it for us, he owes me more than enough for repairs and service calls to get enough free sweet corn to last me a lifetime. I'm right across from the state park, ***** wipe it out faster than it can grow.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Here it would be the deer and the ***** would be a distant second. The solution was to quit planting sweet corn. It has gotten to the point the Deer are so bad you can't grow anything but grass hay and small grains without having sever crop damage.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

hooved rats!


----------

